# Black & Decker Jigsaw JS600 won't cut straight



## Dan the man (Jul 2, 2010)

My Black & Decker Jigsaw JS600 won't cut straight - and I don't have the manual. How can I take the blade out and put it back in AND How Can I Adjust the guide plate?
I'm really disappointed in this tool!!
Please CC your answer to:
[email protected]
T H A N K S ...


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I have the same problem with my table saw.............It wont cut curves! :blink:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never found ANY jig saw that would cut straight. In my world jig saws are for cutting rough curved paths that will latter be sanded smooth.

G


----------



## Chisel man (Jul 3, 2010)

The accuracy of a jigsaw is usually dependant on two factors.
1. type and sharpness of the blade for the material and thickness of the material being cut.

2. Generaly the more powerful the machine, the more control you have over the cutting action. If you cut slowly you will allow the blade to keep its natural vertical position, however you will still need to clean up the cut either by sanding or planing. Such is jigsaw life!


----------

